
Teaching teachers: What this teenager is doing with Minecraft is mind-blowing - benryon
https://news.microsoft.com/en-in/features/teenager-teaching-100-teachers-minecraft/
======
lowdose
What this girl is doing with Minecraft should have been the title. More like
this please, great to see such a brave new world.

